# PCGH.de: Max Payne: USB-Stick und Weste gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Obstkuchen (6. November 2008)

Ist die Weste auch in normaler grösse?

Oder nur Kindergrössen S/L/M?


----------



## Hardware-Experte (6. November 2008)

Mark Wahlberg, der Film kann nur gut werden. USB Stick ist schön aber die Weste würde ich in der Freizeit wohl nie tragen. 


P.S. S/M/L sind keine Kindergrößen.


----------



## exa (6. November 2008)

gleich mal mitgemacht^^

joa statt usb stick und die weste die jacke von max payne das wär geil gewesen...

naja mal schaun


----------



## Obstkuchen (6. November 2008)

Hardware-Experte schrieb:


> Mark Wahlberg, der Film kann nur gut werden. USB Stick ist schön aber die Weste würde ich in der Freizeit wohl nie tragen.
> 
> 
> P.S. S/M/L sind keine Kindergrößen.




Wenn du etwas grösser bist als der durchschnitts Deutsche, und dazu auch noch Sport machst. Und nicht zu den "Schmächtigen" Gesellen gehörst, ist S/M/L was für KINDER.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. November 2008)

Der USB Stick hat ja mal Style *haben will*


----------



## tdi-fan (14. November 2008)

> Obstkuchen!!Wenn du etwas grösser bist als der durchschnitts Deutsche, und dazu auch noch Sport machst. Und nicht zu den "Schmächtigen" Gesellen gehörst, ist S/M/L was für KINDER.


 
Also ich bin 1,92 und bin ca 92 kg schwer trage M, weil wenn du XL oder XXL trägst siehst Du aus wien Hartz4-Assi, der seine Klamotten im vorraus oder für später kauft, außerdem sieht es gut aus sich körperbetont einzukleiden, zumal man einen sportlichen Körper hat wie ich... also du "Obstkuchen", kannst ja mal dein Nickname kontrollieren, hört sich an wie vom 12-Jährigen...

bis denne


----------

